# New PC troubleshooting



## dylanopoly (Mar 24, 2008)

First off I'd like to apologize ahead of time if this isn't the correct sub-forum to post this in. I'll admit I don't have any common sense 
Also as far as this goes, I'm still learning whats what and I am horrible with part names, so I'll try my best to describe my issue as clearly as possible.

My issue is I recently just had my friend(whose built many in his lifetime) pick out and put together a new gaming pc for me. Everything went real smooth from the shipping to the installation. We turned it on and everything was good to go.. so it seemed. We hooked in my new lcd monitor using the VGA(i think thats the name of it, its the normal one i've always used in the past) cord slot on the monitor and had it connected to a little white plug (no clue what its called) that made it to where it would connect to the ATI graphics card DVI slot(new graphics card didn't have a VGA connection). When I turned on the new lcd monitor it displayed a message stating it wasn't detecting a connection and to check the input/output.. then just went blank. So I tried my old monitor and got the same message then tested the new monitor on the old pc and it works fine. So my friend figured I just need a "dvi to hdmi cord" since my lcd monitor had a spot for that too. We called it a night and I figured I'd pick it up later on down the week.

So today I picked up the cord and wasn't able to unhook the VGA cord from the back of my new monitor. I ended up accidentally breaking off one of the two plugs that you turn to unscrew it(remember how I said I lack common sense). Its stuck in there. So I figured I'd go ahead and try the dvi-hdmi cord anyway with the VGA cord dangling and only connected to the monitor. Still no signal. I wasn't forsure if the VGA cord still being hooked into the back on the monitor along with the dvi-hdmi connected to the new pc would make a difference so I decided to include that.

So now I sit here, back on my old pc.... confused and frustrated. While my friends gone for spring break.

Any advice would be much appreciated!! ray:

-Dylan


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Dylan,

To start, have you ever opened up a computer or installed any components? I have a few things to try, however to do them you must be a little familiar with the insides of a PC.


----------

